# A Place In The Sun is looking for British Expats in Abruzzo



## EBottoni

A Place In The Sun (Channel 4) is looking for British expats living in the region of Abruzzo in Italy to take part in an interview with our presenter on our next programme. The couple should be happy to appear on camera talking about their experiences of moving and living abroad.

The director and assistant producer would be looking to meet with possible interviewees on Wednesday 1st or Thursday 2nd October. Filming would last for a couple of hours at some point between 6th and 10th October.

If you are interested in taking part, please reply to this thread with your contact details, where you live now and a brief description of the motives for your move.

Thank you!


----------

